# Where do you get your wood? references to good wood online.



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess this would be the place to post this lol.
If I'm wrong please move this to the right area or let me know where it should have been posted 

This would be a good thread for people to find good sources for wood online.
I haven't seen a wood thread so far.
If there is threads you know of please post them.
I don't think we can discuss the buying experience itself for that would be vendor feedback.
This thread is just for links to some sites to find some nice driftwood, branches, stumps...etc.
If you see a member is local and you want to mention a good place locally then mention it please, since buying locally gets rid of additional shipping and you save people the wait and the extra $.
Although we do want to support DB sponsors as much as we can. They are what keeps this site up 

I found this site on a thread here on DB and they have some good prices and a good variety of different wood.
Yeah it's a craft page but the wood looks good and so do the prices.
Branches - Natural
Maybe there are some places with a better selection and cheaper, please let me know.

I plan on making some new vivs and would like to find some good sites that have wood at decent prices and I think this thread would be helpful to others on here as well. 
Maybe you know of a wood dealer near you or here around me locally. 
I would appreciate the info 

Like I said tho any comments about the experiences you had might be an issue and they like to keep that kinda stuff in the vendor feedback area I do believe.
I'm sure it might be ok to discuss it in a PM tho.

Can't wait to see some of the sites ya'll post. Hopefully I can find some good wood at good prices.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Save on crafts for ghostwood
Thedriftwoodstore.com for driftwood with individual pics of the pieces


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

everyone please provide actual links to make it easier for all whom are viewing.
I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

tgging for later


----------



## Absolutbill (Aug 23, 2011)

Second on the driftwoodstore.com
Individual pictures of actual wood, great communication very well packed when shipped








Here are the two pieces I got


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dendroboard Sponsor List
Most of the Dendroboard sponsors who carry supplies sell a few types of wood.  I've been using Malaysian driftwood for the past few builds... I like it much better than mopani for it's color & texture. Although I still prefer cork over driftwood for custom backgrounds.

Our wood section: NEHERP - Wood Supplies


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

the only thing im sure of is that you probably shouldnt search for the phrase "good wood online". especially on your work computer.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

skanderson said:


> the only thing im sure of is that you probably shouldnt search for the phrase "good wood online". especially on your work computer.


Nah I search for wood or driftwood 
haha I knew someone was eventually gonna post something about the title lulz.
I was gonna put a Got Wood pic at the top but I didn't want to offend anyone lol.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Save on crafts for ghostwood
> Thedriftwoodstore.com for driftwood with individual pics of the pieces





Absolutbill said:


> Second on the driftwoodstore.com
> Individual pictures of actual wood, great communication very well packed when shipped
> View attachment 24181
> 
> ...


The Driftwood Store
yeah that site is awesome and such a good selection but some things are a bit cheaper on Save on Crafts
Like the big pieces are great prices but some of the stuff like branches are cheaper on the other 
Thanks for posting 



MeiKVR6 said:


> Dendroboard Sponsor List
> Most of the Dendroboard sponsors who carry supplies sell a few types of wood.  I've been using Malaysian driftwood for the past few builds... I like it much better than mopani for it's color & texture. Although I still prefer cork over driftwood for custom backgrounds.
> 
> Our wood section: NEHERP - Wood Supplies


Yeah I like your Malaysian and Mopani and you have great prices.
Do you provide pictures for people wanting wood so they can pick out which piece appeals to them or is it pretty much you get what you get?
I'm a bit picky 
Thanks for the reply and posting the sponsor list 



I hope there is a more sites to be posted 
Any other sponsor can feel free to add links to their wood sections of their websites.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

</title> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=UTF-8" /> <link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico"> <link rel="icon" type="image/gif" href="animated_favicon1.gif"> </head> <body> <HTML> <HEAD> <TITLE>Manzanita Driftwood - Manz

That's a great place for wood.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that I don't live near 1000 rivers anymore and can't find my own safe driftwood I actually buy pieces. The catch for me is that I am usually looking for a piece to fit a very particular area, so just randomly ordering pieces without pictures isn't an option for me. If board sponsors wod post individual pics, I would certainly spend my money with them


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Now that I don't live near 1000 rivers anymore and can't find my own safe driftwood I actually buy pieces. The catch for me is that I am usually looking for a piece to fit a very particular area, so just randomly ordering pieces without pictures isn't an option for me. If board sponsors wod post individual pics, I would certainly spend my money with them


Agreed. I don't like gambling 
It would help them sell more as well.
I love how thedriftwoodstore has all the pics at the bottom and you just click and get a price and size and everything but man is it laggy haha and takes forever to load lol


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

He needs to re-up his supply too, lol.


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

ive purchased all kinds of driftwood and have been most impressed by the gost wood from black jungle. its expensive but i have not had any problems at all with molding and it turns nice and green with moss after about 6 months....really good stuff!


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

im guessing gost wood is just gost wood no matter where you buy it from it though...


----------

